# محاضرات فى الحريق قوية جدا ومبسطه من اقوى واعظم مدرسة بمصر



## ahmedbayoumy (16 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ان شاء الله نقدم لكم اليوم محاضرات جميله جدا جدا جدا فى الحريق ورائعه من اجمل واروع مدرسة بمصر وهى المقاولون العرب 
نسأل الله ان تحوز اعجابكم ونسألكم الدعاء 
http://www.2shared.com/file/6719607/8fbcb58e/FIRE_fighting_SEMINAR-1.html


اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد عدد ما في علم الله صلاة دائمة بدوام ملك الله
إلهي أنت ذو فضل ومنّ وإني ذو خطايا فأعفُ عني 
وظني فيك يا رب جميل فحقق يا إلهي حسن ظني​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (16 يوليو 2009)

بالرك الله فيك ورزقك وزادك رزقا وعلما وفتح عليك من اوسع ابوابه
جاري التحميل يــــــــــــــاجميل
ولك وافر الشكر مقدما


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (16 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يكرمك يا زيكو وبعض ما عندكم 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (16 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يكرمك يا زيكو وبعض ما عندكم 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م/زيكو تك (16 يوليو 2009)

لا يا عم بعد المشاهده لقيت حاجات والله اول مره اعرفها او اسمع بيها او اشوفها
عندنا مين دا انت اللي عندك بس مستخبي
بصراحه من كتر الحلاوه مشبعتش ماتقلب كدا ممكن تلاقي حاجه تاني كده ولا كده 00 ولا كده
وبصراحه هترجعني ابص على nfpa اشوف الحاجات اللي معرفهاش
وموضوع الاطفاء بتاع السياره دا اختراع جميل--مش بنعمله ليه؟؟


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (16 يوليو 2009)

ياباشا ياما اتعلمنا منكم وربنا يبارك فيكم يارب


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (16 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
موضوع جميل


----------



## pilot_789 (16 يوليو 2009)

شكر جزيلا واتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## خالد العسيلي (16 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير و نفع بك


----------



## magdygamal_8 (17 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المحاضرات القيمه وخاصة هذا الدعاء الجميل ربنا يتقبل منك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (17 يوليو 2009)

اللهم امين ومشكور كتيير اخ مجدى


----------



## الدكة (17 يوليو 2009)

للأسف لم استطع تحميل المرفقات


----------



## الدكة (17 يوليو 2009)

هلا شرحتم لي كيفية تحميل المرفقات من الموقع


----------



## mohamed mech (17 يوليو 2009)

الدكة قال:


> هلا شرحتم لي كيفية تحميل المرفقات من الموقع


 

Times downloaded: 33File URL: Last downloaded: 2009-07-17
Save file to your PC: click here


السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم
و بالنسبة للاخ الدكة 
يوجد فى اخر الصفحة رابط اسمه كليك هير اضغط عليه
الرابط ظاهر فى الاعلى بلون مميز


----------



## amirhelmy (17 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير لكن الملف اتحذف من علي الموقع برجاء رفع الملف مرة اخري


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (17 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم 
الملف موجود اخى الكريم بس جرب كذا مرة وان شاء الله هينزل وبالتوفيق


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (17 يوليو 2009)

ودا لينك تانى لتنزيل المحاضرات مرة اخرى 
http://rapidshare.com/files/256904002/FIRE_fighting_SEMINAR-1.rar.html


----------



## الدكة (17 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## amirhelmy (18 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا تم تحميل الملف من اللنك التاني جزاك الله خيرا مرة اخري


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (18 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك لك وسدد خطاك


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (18 يوليو 2009)

ودا لينك ثالث للسادة اعضاء المنتدى للتحميل 
http://ifile.it/njl6gcf


----------



## alaa_84 (18 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (19 يوليو 2009)

يسلموا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng_mshmsh (19 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (19 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وتقبل الله دعائكم


----------



## nofal (19 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (22 يوليو 2009)

يسلموووووووووووا خوانى الاعزاء وتقبل الله منكم صالح الدعاء


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (2 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير يااخي


----------



## amr fathy (3 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## السيد احمد (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## lynxshaheen (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير لكن اللينكات لا تعمل ارجو من حضرتك ان ترفعه مرة اخرى ان امكن


----------



## دبوسه (26 سبتمبر 2011)

والله مش عارف ناس دى عماه تشوقنا لموضيع وردور كمان تسخن والاخر ولا لينك شغال من 3 لنيكات الظاهر ان المنتدى ده ملهوش كبييييييييييييييير 
موضيع كتير على ايه مش عارف 
شكر للمنتدى الكبييير والافاده العظيمة


----------



## رجل الصناعة (27 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وليد محمد السيدعلى (27 سبتمبر 2011)

وقل انتظروا انا منتظيرين 
ياريت لو حد من الى بيقول انه نزلها يرفعا مره تانية لكى يعم الفائده


----------



## دبوسه (27 سبتمبر 2011)

خليك منتظر ياسيدى واشرب قد 20 شاى و40 قهوه وانتظر يامهندس وليد محمد السيد اخبارك ايه واخبار مكتب الركن واخبار الواد شوقى واخبار والمهندس الجديد عامل ايه معاكو كويس ولا بطاطه


----------



## nofal (27 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (28 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ أحمد وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## دبوسه (28 سبتمبر 2011)

انا لسة مستنى يابشمهندس وهفضل مستنى وعايز اعرف متلقى ومشرفيين والاخر كلام شكر واعجاب على روابط لا تعمل


----------



## ml1988ml (12 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## عمران احمد (12 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير و وفقكم الله الى ما يحبه و يرضاه فهو ولى ذلك و القادر عليه


----------



## abdelsalamn (17 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا
موضوع جميل جدا جدا​


----------



## ysedawy (17 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## drmady (21 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Ihab-b (21 ديسمبر 2012)

في البداية أشكر المجهود الرائع وإنشاء الله في ميزان حسناتكم 
الأمر الثاني أن الملفات حذفت ويا ريت حد يحملها لنا على 4shared أو mediafire 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابراهيم2111 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أكرم حمزه (22 ديسمبر 2012)

ياريت أحد أن يعيد رفع الملف


----------



## abuelela35 (28 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماهر عطية (28 أغسطس 2013)

الله يعطيك العافية وارجو رفع الملف على 4shared أو mediafire 
ولكم جزيل الشكر لانو 2SHARED ما بيتحمل معي منو ابدا


----------



## wael nesim (28 أغسطس 2013)

الف شكر ليك يا باشا


----------



## moaied (16 مارس 2016)

بارك الله بالجهود الهندسية لخدمة كل البشر
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م أبو الوليد (16 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mahmood mrbd (16 مارس 2016)

الروابط لاتعمل ... ارجو رفعها على رابط جديد ... وأرى جميع الاخوة ينادون يا منتدى الرابط لا يعمل لكن دون مجيب !!!!!!!
الذي يبحث عن الخير ...يعمله ..... وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## زي الشباب (4 ديسمبر 2017)

الروابط لاتعمل ... ارجو رفعها على رابط جديد ... ​


----------

